# Happy birthday Noxx



## jason_recliner (Jan 10, 2016)

Wishing a happy birthday to our most illustrious founder Jean-Nicolas, without whom this site not would not exist.


----------



## Auful (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy birthday Noxx and thank you for this forum!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday (tomorrow) Noxx. Jason is 16 hours ahead of me, so it's already January 11 there.

I hope your future brings you everything you wish for.

Dave


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy birthday boss!

Marco


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jean.


----------



## rewalston (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday to our dear Leader, may you have many more to come.

Rusty


----------



## jonn (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Noxx!


----------



## Grelko (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Noxx, without you, most of this wonderful information on the site, probably wouldn't have been out in the open, where it is helping people each and everyday. :mrgreen: Thank You Very Much


----------



## necromancer (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday Noxx, How old are you now ?


----------



## kurtak (Jan 10, 2016)

Hope you have a VERY Happy Birthday Noxx :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 10, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy birthday, Jean.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy birthday Jean!
Thanks for our forum!
Art.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy birthday! Jean!

And for everyone else, this is a perfect opportunity to send a small token of appreciation...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html

Have a great day!

Göran


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday,Noxx!!!!!!!


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, son. Hope it's a good one. 

Thanks for your trust in me, and for the board. It has been a resounding success. 

Harold


----------



## Darkness Falls (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday! Although it appears I'm 3 hours late... :lol:


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sir! Thank You for this great forum. John.


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Jean-Nicolas!!! I hope you have a wonderful birthday. 

Thank you so much for starting this great forum. You have directly and indirectly effected so many people in a huge way.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks guys ! This means a lot to me 8) 

But thanks to you too, this forum wouldn't be what it is without its members!


----------



## Irons (Jan 13, 2016)

A belated Happy Birthday, Noxx. 8)


----------



## butcher (Jan 14, 2016)

Now how did I miss this big Birthday party?

In my house everyone at the party, gives the person having a birthday, a whack on the butt for every year since they were born, with the amount of forum members we have here, you wont be able to sit for another year :lol: 



whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack whack...

Happy Birthday Jean.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm glad that you missed MY birthday on the 7th. I was 65!!!! Oh the pain!!!! :lol:


----------

